# Problem with a gang valve?!?!?!?



## eaoct22 (Nov 1, 2010)

Good evening everyone! 

I am an avid follower around here but I don't post very often. I have had a lot of problems with my tank as of late and am finally getting it cleaned up and looking good. 

Now, I have an issue with my gang valve. Here is the link to the one I own. (4 way)
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19780

The two intakes on the left are used up for my undergravel filter and the other two have been empty since I set it up. Today I bought a 3' airstone that I soaked and put in the tank. I hooked up the tubing to the 3rd intake valve and screwed it loose so the air would flow. As soon as I did, the undergravel filter stopped running. I am sure it is some sort of air flow thing I didn't do right but I am stumped as to where to go next. I don't have the box it came in anymore or I would just read that. 

I am hoping someone can help me because I would really like to run this airstone in my tank. 

Thanks in advance :fish:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the problem is not in the gangvalve ; but in the airpump itself..it is not pumping enough volume and pressure to keep all of the devices going...buy airpumps that are rated for several more devices than you are actually going to run..


----------

